# RIP Lily Bean



## myLoki

I didn't think I'd have to post here for a while, but again I've been proven wrong. My Lily girl passed away today sometime between when I left for work and when I returned. It was sudden. She ate and drank water yesterday. I don't know what went wrong. My sister found her laying in the middle of their cage (she never does that) on her side (never does that), and she knew. She called me while I was on my way back from work, and I didn't want to believe it. It was true. She passed. This has been a truly bad summer for my family with my dog passing away from cancer in June to this. 

Binky free, Lily Bean. You leave a very sad family and partner in crime behind. Loki will miss you terribly. 

And between now and then, until I see you again I'll be loving you. 

Love, 

Me


----------



## Must_Love_Pets

OH NO!!! I am so sorry to hear of your loss.

My thoughts and prayers are with you durring this difficult time. 

ray::big kiss:


:rip:and binky free baby girl:rainbow:


----------



## jujub793

so sorry to see you lost Lily :bunnyangel2:


----------



## gmas rabbit

So sorry it is a real tough one to loss two beloved pets. RIP little girl.


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Lily.

We'll see you on the other side
ray::rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh I'm so sorry.

Lily was a Beautiful Bunny.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:Sweet Lily.

Hugs:hug2:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## myLoki

Some of my favorite pictures of my girl. 

















A video of when I first started bonding the buns.





t.


----------



## TinysMom

She was so beautiful - I still remember her with her mama Ohana and her littermates.

I'm so sorry that you lost her - I am sure she had a WONDERFUL life with you and Loki.


----------



## myLoki

I just don't understand, Peg. It was so sudden. It hasn't sank in yet.

t


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We're so sorry for your loss. Lily Bean sure was a little cutie. Unfortunately, they do sometimes leave us with no warning at all. Our little Bonnie was fine when we left and when our son came over that night to feed everybody, he thought she was just sleeping at first. Rest in peace little one and binky free--you are loved and will be missed greatly.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

Very sorry for your loss, she was such a cute little thing. 

RIP little Lilly.:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

I'm so sorry about Lil' Lily. SHe looked like such a little sweetie! RIP, and Binky free!


----------



## JadeIcing

I am so sorry.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am so sorry myLoki. It was sudden and you had no way to prepare for it. I am glad you have pictures and the clay bunny of Lily.

Binky Free Lily Bean. ink iris:


----------



## myLoki

Thank you, everyone. Loki and I are pulling through.

t.


----------



## Sweetie

So sorry for your loss. She was a very beautiful bunny!

RIP Lily and Binky Free at the bridge.


----------

